# Tomar accomodation



## markphillip

My wife and I are looking at flying to Lisbon 15th May, then driving to Tomar area. We will be in the area for two weeks on a fact finding holiday.We are looking at prebooking a week in this area then winging it for the second!!
Our intentions are to travel around central Portugal looking at area's to buy a renovation project.
We will not be getting back to Portugal until the end of the summer as we are going to be travelling through europe taking time out!
Any recomendations of places to stay please.


----------



## omostra06

markphillip said:


> My wife and I are looking at flying to Lisbon 15th May, then driving to Tomar area. We will be in the area for two weeks on a fact finding holiday.We are looking at prebooking a week in this area then winging it for the second!!
> Our intentions are to travel around central Portugal looking at area's to buy a renovation project.
> We will not be getting back to Portugal until the end of the summer as we are going to be travelling through europe taking time out!
> Any recomendations of places to stay please.


If you want any info on Tomar just ask, weve been here about 5 years now.

Hotel dos Templarios ****

Largo Candido dos Reis, 1

2304-909 Tomar


Tel: 00 351 249 310 100

Email: [email protected]

www.hoteldostemplarios.pt



Estalagem de Santa Iria ****

Parque do Mouchão

2300-586 Tomar


Tel: 00 351 249 313 326

Email: [email protected]

www.estalagemiria.com



Estalagem Ilhia do Lombo ****

Barreiras

2300-586 Serra Tomar


Tel: 00 351 249 371 108

Email: [email protected]

Bed and Breakfasts in Tomar



Casa das Flores

Rua Principal

Casal de Sao Lourenco 1

Beselga

2300-163

Tomar


John and Carolyn

Tel: 00 351 249 327 086

Email: [email protected] 



more details. . .

Residentials & Pensions in Tomar 


Residencial Trovador ****

Rua 10 de Agosto de 1385m n22/24

2300-553 Tomar


Tel: 00 351 249 332 567

Email: [email protected]

www.residencialtrovador.pa-met.pt



Residencial Cavaleiros de Cristo ***

Rua Alexandre Herculano, 7

2300-554 Tomar


Tel: 00 351 249 321 203

Email: [email protected]



Residencial Sinagaga ***

Rua Gil de Avô, 31

2300-580 Tomar


Tel: 00 351 249 323 083

Email: [email protected]





Residencial Kamanga ***

Rua Major Ferreira do Amaral, 16

2300-507 Tomar


Tel: 00 351 249 311 555





Pensão Luanda ***

Av. Marquês de Tomar, 15

2300-306 Tomar


Tel: 00 351 249 323 200



Pensão Luz **

Rua Serpa Pinta, 144

2300-592 Tomar


Tel: 00 351 249 312 317

Email: [email protected]

www.residencialluz.com



Pensão Bonjardim **

Praceta St Andre, 1 

2300 - 445 Tomar


Tel: 00 351 249 043 600



Residencial Santa Cita **

Rua Assuncão Rasteiro, no 5

Lg da Igreja - Santa Cita



2305-123 Santa Cita - Tomar
Tel: 00 351 249 382 533



Pensão 2nd Classe Ninho do Falcão

Estrada do Castelo do Bode, 24

Quinta do Falcão

2300-184 Tomar
Tel: 00 351 249 380 070

Rural Tourism in Tomar 


Quinta da Anunciada Velha

Cem Soldos

Madalena

2300-417 Tomar


Tel: 00 351 249 345 218

Email: [email protected]



Quinta do Valle

Guerreira Santa Cita

2305 - 120 Tomar


Tel: 00 351 249 381 165



Casa do Avô Genoveva

Rua 25 de Abril, 16, Curvaceiras

2300-509 Tomar


Tel: 00 351 249 982 219

Email: [email protected]

www.specialplacestostay.com



Casa da Briolanja

Casal do Soeiro no 39

2300-087 Montes - Tomar


Tel: 00 351 968 966 319

Email: [email protected]



Quinta do Troviscal

Alverangel, Castelo do Bode

2300-152 Tomar


Tel: 00 351 249 371 318

Email: [email protected]

www.troviscal.com



Quinta de São José dos Montes

Montes

2300-087 Olalhas Tomar


Tel: 00 351 249 376 122

Email: [email protected]

www.quintadosmontes.com

Campsites in Tomar 
Parque do Campismo Rural Redondo

Rua do Casal Rei, 6,

2300-035-Poço Redondo Tomar

(10 kms from Tomar)


Tel: 00 351 249 376 421

Email:[email protected] Website: www. campingredondo.eu

Open All year


----------



## mitz

Try Nazaré, São Martinho do Porto, Salir do Porto and Foz do Arelho before inland PT, prices a few Km inland are on par with central PT prices and you have the beaches!
You won't be dissapointed!


----------



## Estebes

There is a large British community living at north of Tomar, arround a small village called Alvaiazere. Most of them (I think 100%) had bought old houses and rebuild them. It's central Portugal but in 1 hour you can be at Coimbra, Figueira da Foz and Leiria, and for less than 30 minutes in Tomar.
I knew one real estate agency that work directly to british people, calles <snip>, and there is other's around Alvaiazere.
My advice, instead, is to go to a little small place called Relvas de S. Pedro (S. Pedro do Rego da Murta) were you can find a good british community that can advice you.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## omostra06

Estebes said:


> There is a large British community living at north of Tomar, arround a small village called Alvaiazere. Most of them (I think 100%) had bought old houses and rebuild them. It's central Portugal but in 1 hour you can be at Coimbra, Figueira da Foz and Leiria, and for less than 30 minutes in Tomar.
> I knew one real estate agency that work directly to british people, calles <snip>, and there is other's around Alvaiazere.
> My advice, instead, is to go to a little small place called Relvas de S. Pedro (S. Pedro do Rego da Murta) were you can find a good british community that can advice you.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alex


There are quite a few expats around Tomar area, some areas do seem to have more than others, so if you like lots of fellow country men then you can have it, if you like to be the only expat in the village you can have that too.


----------



## markphillip

many thanks for the info.

looking forward to our new life in Portugal. 

once we are in Tomar area do you fancy meeting up for a chat over a beer?


----------



## omostra06

i dont often say no to a beer.... or maybe a coffee if its during the day. 
but yeah no problem to meet up, be happy to have a chat and share some info with you about living here.


----------

